#  3D2 Conway Reef 2009

## RA3CQ

http://www.conwayreef2009.de/

----------


## RA3CQ

Hi, .
    new one.
 ,   .  :Smile:

----------


## RA3CQ

318-319-320 (   ).
      -  2005.
 ,    ,  .
    .

----------


## RA3CQ

3Y0E  ,    .
QSL  .
      ,     -      NA.
    .
   UA3,     80 .
  .

----------


## UR0MC

> 318-319-320 (   ).
>       -  2005.
>  ,    ,  .
>     .


         2004    320 ,      LU1ZA.  FT5GA 3D2CI K4M       :Smile:

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> P.S. I need 6 new#: 
> 3D/C 
> 3Y Bouvet isl 3y0e   .. 
> 7O 
> E3 
> FO/Clipperton,  -... 
> P5


  9   #1 .      3Y Bouvet isl .  4  new one,    .

----------


## RW4NH

,   1993-2003 ,    3D/C,E3,7O   5.
      ,     ,        :Sad: (
 73!

----------


## RN3QN

!
   .   DX, ,  ,,,,   .     3Y/B.    -   .  :  :

----------


## RW4NH

!
     :

Monday, September 28, 2009    1200GMT 
Hello Again, 
I had a good contact with the 3D20CR Group a few minutes ago.
Everyone is all OK and looking forward to reaching Conway Reef.
They are under both Sail and Motor Power at present and expect to
arrive in approximately thirty-three hours from now. In other words
they have another day and a quarter of Sailing. Team Leader, DK9KX
said that if he didnt call tomorrow, he will call me when they have 
landed.
Leon,   (K2EWB)Monday, September 28, 2009    1200GMT 
  - cross our fingers and waiting :-)
  73!

----------


## RW4NH

!

      ,        14023.8.        9-45z 
    new# 333!
           ..
 73!

----------


## rv3mi

new one!
  .

   ,   .    .
 10 Z    .

----------


## RW4NH

!
 Last news fron Conwey reef:
 Sept 30, 2009 1145z
I just received a call from Team Leader DK9KX. He reports that one station is now QRV on 14.024 Mhz. Because the Reef is now in darkness, the rest of the antennas will have to wait until their sunrise tomorrow their time.
Everyone is well.
Leon,   (K2EWB)
    ""  ..
      .
 73!

----------


## rx3agd

!!       40-!!!
3d20cr 7mhz CW 30-09-09 18-03z end file.wav
 20-   !!!  !!!

----------


## ES4RZ

C   20- .  .

----------


## va2wdq

C        40- CW,    559-579   "" .  ,   ..     KH8.    2  DXCC 271,272))) ...   FT5GA ))


73!

----------


## Alex rw9wt

7009.9.
  .

----------


## va2wdq

> ,    ?  -  ...


     ..    .     .     ,       qrz.com

73!

----------


## RA3CQ

All is going along on schedule, except for the Propagation. ALL antennas have been erected except for the 75/80 meter and 160 meter verticals. The sun was coming up as I was talking to Hans and he told me that with in the next few hours these last two antennas will be put up . This evening their time they will be on 80/75, and 160.

----------


## UA4AZ

18    20 .      15000       . 59+20.    " ".  "",    ,    -  .

----------


## RA1WU

:Smile: 

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## RA1WU

+ :(

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## UR0MC

160  .  273   160.
    UU0JM:

http://files.mail.ru/M412L7

----------


## Terry

160 ,    - .    -  .   .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

3D20CR   1526Z   7070.0  sorry for i0qmn:he's drunk!     IW4EMV 

  ,     .

----------


## ES4RZ

,  5Z     -    9,    .

----------


## ES4RZ

20-  7Z     1 .
   21290  .    .
  8.20Z

----------


## RL3Q

40 , .  .100+   80
     ,   ...

----------


## R3VA

1000 UTC Saturday October 3, 2009.
There was no posting yesterday as I did not receive a call.
Team Leader Hans DK9KX called at 1000 UTC with the following info.
There was a storm there yesterday and one of their antennas was blown down.
When the storm ended the antenna was repaired and put back up. Its the 
middle of the night on Conway and one of their generators has failed. Not
to worry however, as they have put a spare into use. They will see about 
repairing the non-working one after their sunrise which will be after 1800UTC.
They have had 12,000 QSO so far. I have had over 20,000 hits here on QRZ.com so far. 
I have advised Hans of the noise on 14.190MHz, so they may move a few KC up or down.
Also I relayed the request of more 30 meter activity for Western EU at 0800-1200 UTC.
73, Leon, (K2EWB)

----------


## RW4NH

!
        Conwey  24?
 , online log-a    -  "" ...
       40  -   ,  ,      .
  73!

----------


## EY8MM

,   .    ,   .  .      .  5 qso,        . 160-80-40-20-17. -          .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> 80-   - 59  +5


,     80 3 .    50 .     ,   .

----------


## rd3dt

80-  ,       1.5 .
   160    .          -      ?????

----------


## rd3dt

rv6ali:     1.5  - ,  , ...

        "" -   .     160  .    ,        . 8)      .

----------


## rx3agd

,  ,            80-  :Very Happy:  
3d20cr 80m cw 05-10-2009 15-13z end file.wav

----------


## rd3dt

=  ,    14:34 UTC.


=   K9AY ,     QSB. RST 339-449. 
=   19.00 .    .
  !
       ,  .... .  120   300<>120   180 .   -  . ,    ?  9   RA6LBS.

----------


## Terry

> ,  .... .  120   300<>120   180 .   -  . ,    ?  9   RA6LBS.


   K9AY   .   50 -    . 3D2KJ   160       339.  3D20CR  .  .

----------


## RV4CT

P.S.  RTTY  20-  1  40   .    ,  ,    ,  !  :Super:

----------


## RA1WU

40      ,
   ,    
 3, 4-  ,    :Smile: 

RA1WU    Leo

----------


## RV4CT

TO RX3VA
, !
      CW  15-, ..        ,  ,     - QSB  ! .. - !        FT5GA -     15-,      2 ,      -  .   ... !   :Sad:

----------


## R3VA

> TO RX3VA 
> , ! 
>       CW  15-, ..        ,  ,     - QSB  ! .. - !        FT5GA -     15-,      2 ,      -  .   ... !


,!
 QSB    ,     RX3... (  TX-RX !) ...  .   4-
    ,    21290  10  12 
   55-56 ,      hi-hi,     EU Rus,  - " "hi .  
12      15- .     
 12  15m ,  "" Hi.Coway reff  15- CFM .
  FT5- 15-   SSB  W  ,     RTTY, 
  ""  03z 6  ..     QSO.

----------


## rx3agd

> QSB    ,     RX3... (  TX-RX !)


,    RX3...?

----------


## RA1WU

? 
    :(

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## RZ0AF

> 3505  , up 2.5


"" .    .

----------


## R3VA

1900 UTC, OCT. 07, 2009 Wednesday
Here is the latest info from Team Leader, Hans, on Conway Reef.

In answer to the question about SSB AND CW on 40m, the answer
Is Yes. They did have some CW at the same time. This refers to 
Last Sunday at aprox. 1500 UTC.

They have passed through the 32,000 QSO mark.

Now for the rest of the operating period:
CW Only 80m and 30m will be QRV until 1800 UTC on the 8th.
 All other Bands will be QRT after 0700 UTC on the 8th.

SSB Only 40m through 10m will be QRV until 1800 UTC on the 8th.
All other Bands will be QRT after 0700 UTC on the 8th.

He also said the Radio conditions yesterday were very bad.

At that point the Contact was lost.
Leon, (K2EWB)

----------


## RZ0AF

> 1900 UTC, OCT. 07, 2009 Wednesday
> CW Only 80m and 30m will be QRV until 1800 UTC on the 8th.
>  All other Bands will be QRT after 0700 UTC on the 8th.


 ?

----------


## RZ0AF

,  .    160.

----------


## RA3CQ

21.290
,   .
up 5

----------


## RW4NH

:-)  :-) :-))
    ""     21290.0  07z!!
       06:50z- 7-8 .
  12   ,  HAM- :-))
 !

----------


## RA1WU

30- ,     LA1WU :(

RA1WU    Leo

----------


## RW3PF

C6APR team killed in tragic accident

The C6APR team, consisting of Pete, W2GJ, Ed, K3IXD, Randy K4QO and Dallas W3PP were all killed this morning (Wednesday) as their aircraft crashed on take-off from Summerville Airport, SC on their way to Crooked Island, Bahamas.

They were on their way to operate in the CQWW contest this weekend.

>From press:
http://www.journalscene.com/news/Pla...rville-Airport

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/...8LpqgD9BFO1Q00

----------


## ES4RZ

!
     .

----------


## ES4RZ

3 .
,        -   .
      !?  :Smile:

----------


## RX1AL

*RX3VA:*
  .   . - 3 . ,      . :wink:

----------


## RV4CT

LoTW.     ,    direct's  .    QSL  1 $   4  2009.   7 QSO. New one  80, 30, 20, 17, CW  RTTY   :Super:     QSL.

----------


## Andy2

> C      . 
>   22.10.09. - .
>  .    , ..   .


    DJ8NK ?

----------


## YL2MU

> - 10    .


  :Super:

----------


## YL2MU

> , !
>     ,     -   (  ,    TX5SPA      SPM).


,  ES7NY   .  12 ,    -  ,  .    ,    :Smile:     DX-  :Smile:

----------


## rv3mi

QSL :-)

----------


## rv3mi

To: UU6JJ

   Conway Reef ?????????
   ,    "DX QSL" -      .    -   QSL   .

----------


## RV4CT

,  (2 )!     3D20CR!   :Very Happy:     . 04.12.2009   1 $  SAE.

----------

